# Questions for USC screenwriters



## Jmo (Apr 18, 2008)

hey everybody!
i just joined up here, and i've been accepted into USC school of Cinematic Arts in the screenwriting division. Ive watched the info movies and read the curriculum, but i was wondering if i could get some actual  _testimonial_ as to how much time is spent alone and cranking out screenplays? im up for whatever may come, im just curious as to what anyone might be able to tell me.


----------



## tordazzle (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm in the same boat as you Jmo and was wondering quite the same...I know first semester we have to fulfill 16 credits but can only take something like one screenwriting course (4 credits) so we can work on our Gen. Ed. requirements. I'm assuming this is so we do have the time to work on exclusively film courses later on. Other than that, I know about as much as the next person. Hopefully everything gets squared away at orientation?


----------

